
Show HN: ExpanDrive for Linux - hemancuso
https://www.expandrive.com/expandrive-for-linux/
======
Something1234
What is it? This links to installation instructions. As such mildly useless
for this audience.

~~~
NikkiA
"Your files live in the Cloud, Stay connected to them.

Browse and transfer from within Finder or Explorer. Open and edit remote files
from within any application."

That doesn't help either, because I'm pretty sure every cloud storage provider
allows for that natively.

The only thing that I could glean from the screenshots is that maybe it
unifies the locations of multiple cloud providers somehow?

~~~
hemancuso
It's a network filesystem that can connect to a huge array of cloud storage
services

------
jason_slack
I've used ExpanDrive for Windows and Mac. It hasn't been a bad product,
although I feel like there are times it is buggy on Mac and times it is more
stable. A Linux version is welcome for me.

